

Show HN: Tokyo-based Hitch'd Stash, Collect Inspiration For Your Wedding - Swoopey
http://blog.hitchdbydesign.com/pages/hitchd-stash-faq
Hi HN, here's what I've been working on.  Excited to share with the HN community and would love feedback.&#60;p&#62;I created it to solve the problem most nearlyweds come across when planning their wedding, 'where do i save my favorite ideas online?'&#60;p&#62;I was pregnant when we began creating Stash so launching this is like having another baby!&#60;p&#62;Your feedback is most welcome.&#60;p&#62;Thanks!!&#60;p&#62;Takara
======
Swoopey
Hi HN, here's what I've been working on. Excited to share with the HN
community and would love feedback.

I created it to solve the problem most nearlyweds come across when planning
their wedding, 'where do i save my favorite ideas online?

I was pregnant when we began creating Stash so launching this is like having
another baby! Your feedback is most welcome.

Thanks!!

Takara

